

IBM releases DB2 Express-C 9.7.2 - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2010/06/01/ibm-releases-db2-express-c-9-7-2/

======
DrJokepu
DB2 is incredibly underrated outside the "large enterprise" crowd. It is a
truly awesome RDBMS with bazillions of cool features (and a somewhat ugly Java
UI). It has the equivalents of most of Oracle's features and has the
scalability of Oracle while being both more user-friendly and considerably
cheaper.

Its response times for simple queries are not exactly stellar though so I
wouldn't recommend it for simple CRUD websites. But for serious data
heavyweighting on a budget, DB2 Express-C (the free edition) is excellent.

------
ableal
As much as looking a gift horse in the mouth is poor form, I can't resist
doing it. In the download page, drilled down to the "Get Support and Extra
Features" link:
[http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/db2/express/support.html...](http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/db2/express/support.html?S_TACT=ACDB2011&S_CMP=ECDDWW01)

    
    
        [Feature                    Free      Paid (3k USD/yr)]
        ...
        Data replication            No        Yes
        Max. processor utilization	2 cores   4 cores (max 2 sockets)
        Max. memory utilization     2GB       4GB
        ...
    

As a chaser, I like to read Robert Young's opinions on DBs, such as
[http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2009/04/what-i-told-
bob.h...](http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2009/04/what-i-told-bob.html)

~~~
DeBedeux
Robert Yong in his post tries to speculate and pontificate. One thing about
speculation is that you will likely get things wrong. And he gets it wrong on
every point. He does not have any insight in to what went in IBM. Take it from
someone who does. Just because someone has a blog does not make him an expert.

~~~
ableal
(Late notes, mostly to jot down a few URLs; also, the R.Young post I linked to
above got further debate)

\- At <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1084150>, late in 2009, there had
been some debate on the merits/etc. of DB2.

\- R.Young is giving the "DB2 9.7 freebie" a spin under Linux:
[http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2010/06/bill-teds-
excelle...](http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2010/06/bill-teds-excellent-
adventure.html)

\- A bit of search led to a series of articles by Chris Eaton. List at
<http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/db2luw>, best practices to configure DB2 guides
at [http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/db2luw/best-practices-for-
db2-fo...](http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/db2luw/best-practices-for-db2-for-
luw-24982)

\- Another post in that series includes a comment which clarifies what is and
is not included in DB2v9.7 Express-C:
[http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/db2luw/db2-97-announced-by-
ibm-i...](http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/db2luw/db2-97-announced-by-ibm-i-think-
it-has-something-for-everyone-31292#2724772) ["What is not yet included in
Express-C is PL/SQL support, CLPplus or build in package libraries (DBMS_PIPE,
UTL_SMTP, etc)."]

------
gcb
No catch. Unless you need more then 2gb ram and more then 2 cores.

